# Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/6/2009



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

@ 1:30 pm. 












VS. 









Looks like Rose may not play, neither will Salmons. Add Gray, the Bulls will be short handed. Dont know if Pargo or Miller will play, both were not dressed for the Pacers game. 

Dont know who is hurt for Utah. 

I am looking forward to seeing Gibson play once more. He is up against some decent big men. 

If Salmons is not there, James Johnson will get extended time. 

Look for Hunter to play a lot. 

Hinrich was dressed for the Pacers game but DNP.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



truebluefan said:


> @ 1:30 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rose's heel may be much better by the time they play. Plenty of time for the treatment to work.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Game is less than an hour away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Rose, Thomas out for Utah game 



> Derrick Rose and Tyrus Thomas both will skip the preseason game against Utah with injuries. Rose has a sore right Achilles and ankle. Thomas is bothered by a right hip contusion.
> 
> Neither has practiced since the team arrived here on Sunday.


http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagot...ss/2009/10/rose-thomas-out-for-utah-game.html


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Wish Rose was playing. I'll be watching this, I'll post in the game thread with you if that's permitted truebluefan. 

First NBA game ever on TV for me! ESPN UK ftw, better than streams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



FX™ said:


> Wish Rose was playing. I'll be watching this, I'll post in the game thread with you if that's permitted truebluefan.
> 
> First NBA game ever on TV for me! ESPN UK ftw, better than streams.


Of course it is allowed. lol

Live games are always better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

I dont see it, being an exhibition game, but it will be interesting to see if Boozer gets extended time so he can show case his skills to the Bulls. Without TT being available it will be a good time to cut loose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Pargo
Hinrich
Noah
Deng
Gibson 

are the starters!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Brewer
Williams
Okur
Boozer
Matthews


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Well its all Noah so far! 

Throws a pass away that costed us two

Next play he drove to the hole strong for a layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice post move by Boozer over Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Gibson misses his first shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Gibson fouled Boozer

FTA both are good 9-2 Jazz


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deng scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deng to Gibson and he took it strong for two! 

FTA good! 9-7 Jazz


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Boozer hits jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice block by Noah over boozer

On the break Deng for two with the layup and was fouled. FTA is good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Another clunker for Pargo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Okur hits a 3 14-10 Jazz


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deng to Pargo on the break with the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Hinrich with the long lob to deng who was all alone for the layup! 

14-14 tie. 

Deng has 7 points!

Hinrich has 5 rebounds!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deng with a reach in foul on Okur


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Miller in for Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Hinrich for three! Bulls lead


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Brewer looks like he's bulked up a lot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice pass from Deng to Noah, Noah missed the lay up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deron just crossed Hinrich very nicely then


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Noah is playing pf, takes it strong to the hoop and is fouled by Okur,. his third

He made 1 of two. Game tied


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Millsap for 2, very nice move


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Deng hits from the corner!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Brewer for 2, another very nice move


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Hinrich hits a floater for two.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Brewer with another, tip in from his own miss!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Byars with a dunk on a nice Fast break


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice fastbreak dunk by Byars

Millsap with a lovely fake to open up the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

1:21 26-24 Jazz

Jazz 50% bulls 63%

Deng has 9 points. 

Bulls have 7 turnover, too many for a quarter. Noah has two of the 7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



FX™ said:


> Nice fastbreak dunk by Byars
> 
> Millsap with a lovely fake to open up the dunk


Milsap has a nice game, no doubt about it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Millsap with a quality block, pinned it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice pass from Miller to JJ who went for dunk and got tied up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



truebluefan said:


> Milsap has a nice game, no doubt about it


Boozer is going to have a real struggle proving his worth with Millsap in the team, he looks to be Utah's starter now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Nice cross over by JJ but missed, Pargo hits a three.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

Airballlllllllll


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*

End of one. 27-26 Bulls

Bulls 55% Jazz 48%

Deng 9, Pargo and Hinrich 5. 

Brewer 6, Okur and Matthews 5.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



FX™ said:


> Airballlllllllll


They have had about 3 or 4 airballs. For those not watching the game, we are talking about the Jazz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago Bulls vs. UtahJazz Game Thread. 10/8/2009*



FX™ said:


> Boozer is going to have a real struggle proving his worth with Millsap in the team, he looks to be Utah's starter now


Complete agreement


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richard in. Pargo is only starter in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Richard two quick fouls, both on Kirlenko!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kirelinko really needs to sort that hair out


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Byars with a nice putback


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a three from the corner, Nice slam put back by Byars!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Chuck is tweeting the game: http://twitter.com/chicagobulls. I think it's Chuck. Wish I got NBA tv at home so I could tape this.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller with the open finish


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits the open jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson back in the game. Misses a shot. 

Richard with his third foul


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 by Pargo 

34-31 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice three by Pargo!!

Bulls lead again 34-31


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Veryyyyy messy fastbreak


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A 4 on one against Gibson, they didnt convert!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice J by Pargo, created himself some space


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the dribble, dribble and hit the short jumper


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gibson with a nasty dunk in Kirelinko's face, and1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars pass to Gibson and he slams it! Fouled, misses ft 38-34 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich in for Pargo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Johnson with a dirty putback!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Slam put back by JJ! Wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 by Johnson, wide open


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ drills the open three!

43-36 Bulls


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Foul by Gibson, timeout

Chicago by 7


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How is Deng looking? I'm following along online, but how does he _look_ out there?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah takes it strong to the hoop again but was fouled

FTA's both are good! 47-37


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> How is Deng looking? I'm following along online, but how does he _look_ out there?


I havent really seen much of Chicago or Deng before this game, but he looks ok

Quietly getting his points, I'll keep an eye on his defence from now though cos I wasnt really watching him


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> I havent really seen much of Chicago or Deng before this game, but he looks ok
> 
> Quietly getting his points, I'll keep an eye on his defence from now though cos I wasnt really watching him


Thanks for the info - after last season, it'll be good to see him moving well and pain-free.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gibson with a nice block and Johnson with a hard foul on Millsap, no flagrant


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Thanks for the info - after last season, it'll be good to see him moving well and pain-free.


Definitely no signs of any rustiness, seems to be moving fine, bad pass there though


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:31 47-42 Bulls

Pargo 10, Deng 9, James Johnson 7!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Thanks for the info - after last season, it'll be good to see him moving well and pain-free.


Keep in mind Deng says he is just 85%, looks fine to me in the first two games


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the fade away jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long jumper by Deng!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits an open three.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hinrich for 3, 8 point lead


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks, guys. I wish I had NBATV right now soooo much...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich gets knocked to the floor by Price while shooting. Splits the free throws


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chicago lead by 7 at halftime


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

How long is half-time usually? Gonna fire up the PS3 with the guys whilst its half-time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of the half! 55-48. 

Bulls 61%, 71% in threes! 

Jazz 42%

Deng 13, Pargo 10

A Johnson has 8 for the Jazz. 

Bulls have 11 turnovers. Five blocks 

Rebounding is basically even for both teams.

James Johnson has 7 points 4 rebounds, 1 assist. in just over 10 minutes. 

Gibson has 5 points 1 rebound, 1 assist in 17 minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

James Johnson has really impressed me so far, him and Byars have some nice athleticism


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> James Johnson has really impressed me so far, him and Byars have some nice athleticism


I am glad to see JJ having a better game! He has the handles and the talent to help this team

Byars has impressed me! 

Richard should just stay on the bench the rest of the game. He was competitive against the Pacers, but has not shown up against the Jazz. 

I am glad to see Pargo shooting well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Interesting, the announcers mention Rose and Thomas being injured numerous times! Yet have not mentioned Salmons not being there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 13 assists!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 11 points on the break compared to just 2 by Utah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng with the block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another air ball by Utah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the open three from the corner. 60-49


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Matthews answers with three of his own


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets fouled by Brewer. Side out

Hinrich pick and roll with Noah for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo for three in the corner 65-56 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah takes it strong to the hoop, got fouled. 

FTA's splits the two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boozer with the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the finger roll after a nice pass from Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:50 69-62 Bulls

Jazz 44% Bulls 60%

Deng 18 points 8-12. 

Pargo 14, Hinrich 11. 

Noah has 3 blocks and 4 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richard fouled

FTA's missed both shots

Byars in for Hinrich


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boozer leaves the open J way short


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ with a great rebound, looks good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter was fouled and hits both fts


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron hits the nice 3, for his first points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams hits a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ at the line hits both fts bulls by 6


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hunter with the nice fake to open up the J


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter hits the jumper! Bulls by 8


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jazz trail by 8 again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Just set Richard for the rest of the game, please. LOL


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ with a nice dunk after the whistle, he has such good quickness


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ is fouled as he breezed by Boozer!

FTA's hits both!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice putback by Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pass from Johnson to Miller for the easy two!

JJ wit the block on the play afterward


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pick and roll, pargo to Miller and he hits the jumper


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chicago miss the opportunity to get a shot off at the buzzer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of three, 81-77 Bulls

Bulls 58% Jazz 46%

Deng 18, Pargo 14, Hinrich and Johnson 11

Jazz Matthews 16, Williams 14. 

Bulls have 8 blocks

*We are 7-10 in threes.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is the only starter in for the Bulls to start the 4th quarter


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ with the sweet dime for the foul on Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson at the line splits the pair


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron with the nice J off the glass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the strong move misses layup gets it back and was fouled

FTA's hits both. Bulls up by 5


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice check on Millsap


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by Gibson on Milsap! Very nice


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Millsap on the fastbreak and the foul


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Makes the freethrow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:40 84-82 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BRB in a minute!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Koufas ties it up at 84


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Millsap hits them both, Utah 2 point lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars hits a big three


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Both freethrows hit

Another foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:33 Jazz by 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 point lead to Utah

Gibson hits to make it 1 point


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Millsap splits them, 2 point lead now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:38 91-89 Jazz

Jazz 45% Bulls 53% 

We have Gibson, Pargo, Richard, Byars, and J Johnson in the game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Koufos with the bucket and the foul!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson from 17!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo is missing with the game on the line

Gibson with 5 fouls now

Pargo has missed his last 7 shots


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice play off the glass by Pargo to tie it at 93


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Pargo connects with the short jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow JJ with the shake and bake behind the back dribble and was fouled with the layup attempt. 

Hits both fts bulls up by two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls out! 3:03. 

Noah back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah has had problems guarding Johnson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:52 tied at 95!

Jazz have their bench in

Bulls have pargo and Noah, Byars, Johnson, and Richard


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Noah hits both

Chicago up 97-95


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah hits both fts to put the Bulls up by 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:11 game tied.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kirelinko ties it

Millsap with the dunk to put Utah up 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Milsap with the dunk. Jazz up by two. 1:31 99-97 Jazz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the charge! His 6th foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the big block


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Johnson with the fastbreak and the foul! Ties it up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

johnson with the drive to tie! and was fouled

bulls ahead by 1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Makes it to make the score 100-99 Chicago


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Fast break again, 2 free throws

Misses the first


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with another block!

Johnson leads the break, pass to Byars who gets fouled!

Missed both fts, but got the rebound and is a jump ball


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Misses the second! 

Jumpball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter with the loose ball foul. 25 seconds left


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Foul on Richard, Price with two free throws

Makes them both

Timeout Chicago 25.4 on the clock

Utah 101-100


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Price put Jazz up by one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

6.5 left

Chicago ball


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JOHNSON WITH THE BUZZER BEATER!

Haha, 102-101 Chicago win


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars misses a three, JJ with the jumper at the buzzer! Bulls win 102-101!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a game!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ really impressed me tonight, I'll be checking him out a lot this season


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> What a game!!!


Really was a good game, back and forth, good standard by everyone


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

They gave the crowd a good show. That's good for the NBA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 51% jazz 43%

Deng and Johnson 18, Pargo 16

Johnson 18, Williams, Matthews 16. 

Bulls won rebounding 42-37. 

Noah had 6 blocks! Johnson, Gibson, Deng had 2 each

Johnson 8 rebounds, Hinrich 7! 

Pargo and Deng both had 5 assists


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

26 guests....come on and join us. Our rookie just won a game for us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> 26 guests....come on and join us. Our rookie just won a game for us.


:cheers:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will be honest, I expected the Bulls to lose the game before they even played it! 

We had three major starters unavailable and played very well!!

I know its preseason, but I am encouraged by what I have seen so far.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*BULLS WIN!!!*






:headbang:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I will be honest, I expected the Bulls to lose the game before they even played it!
> 
> We had three major starters unavailable and played very well!!
> 
> I know its preseason, but I am encouraged by what I have seen so far.


Have to say, I wrote you off before the game, with your injuries and whatnot. 

However, the players that played really impressed me, especially with Johnson too.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Noah*

Was a bit disappointed with him today. I don't think his defensive positioning was quite right ( too shallow in the post ) and it was too easy for Boozer, Millsap and Koufos even to come in with a head of steam and get good position . Further to this he didn't step out and close the lane on a couple of occasions 

Our defensive rebounding was still a concern and I didn't like the Jazz's higer ratio of offensive boards to total boards notwithstanding we outrebounded them in gross number

Still, our limitations inside defensively really stood out to me tonight where we seem to be relegated to energy and scrappiness to block but it seems we fundamentally lack legitimacy inside to handle genuine size/post players and 2nd chance points.

We were outdone in the post 40 to 32 

He blew a makeable dunk too, a couple of forced passses from the high post that really weren't on

*Gibson*

See above comments in terms of general defensive / strength issues against the big boys

Also he missed a couple of J's he should have made/needs to make , a couple of unnecessary turnovers where he was fed the ball in the deep post and running the floor but didn't recognise in time and fumbled...but a couple of genuine jaw dropping plays

1. The tomahawk dunk

2. The rejection on Millsap ..not weakside ..but going straight up in a direct contest

He has good rebounding hands too and holds his position well 

Overall, all things considered , an OK outing from Taj tonight punctuated by a couple of serious impact plays.

*Deng*

Wow. For the first time in say 2.5 years I saw the old Lu tonight and damn did he look good. You got that same confidence with Lu with the ball in his hands or on his mid range J like you did from a couple of seasons ago. 

If this is the portent of things to come in the regular season we are going to be set

*Pargo*

Break glass in case of emergency in the regular season 

*Hinrich *

Great showing by Kirk and he looks set for a solid year . He pushed/controlled the pace well, shot well and was solid as a rock when he was out there and looked confident/authorative.

As with Lu above if this is what we can expect from Kirk this year we are stacked at guard/small forward

*Miller*

Brad has to start and play 24mpg if we want to win more games than we lose.

Its that simple.

OK so he's not an athlete but if the Jazz can start Mehmet Okur, possibly slower than Brad Miller , than we can start Brad Miller . And in doing so we add a good body up defender , a defensive rebounder , and a high post big man that can hit from the elbow and create for the slashers or reverse the weakside

*Byars*

He deserves a place on this team . He defends , hustles , is always in the action , has an NBA body and cann hit the long ball. I don't care who we got to lose out of the periphery players but Derrick Byars should be on this team

*Richards*

Goodbye

*Hunter*

For comic relief I guess

* JAMES JOHNSON *

Wow. 

_that _ dunk off the offensive rebound

the steadiness and strength in his body position and hands in rebounding the ball

the handle and drive the floor , and one , for his own offense and giving it up on the next play were the trailer drew the foul

The help defense and a couple of basket saving blocks

His outside shot was on 

A few post up players where he looked good..and whilst he didn't finish 2 of them ....the thing that impressed me more was his body control and poise

The immediate recognition and dish inside off an offensive rebound ( to Taj I think ) 

The immediate release and not bringing the ball down any off the feed on a hot contest for the game winnning J

The boy has some serious skills and versatility and presence of mind

It may take him 1 to 2 years to get really acclimated/conditioned to the NBA game ( even though I do think he will be a contributor this season ) but he may have the most identifiable talent on this team behind Derrick Rose.

No its not a stretch for me to see an eventual forward pairing of Johnson and Deng backed by Gibson ( assuming Tyrus isn't kept )

He's an outside/in guy who can lead a break very comfortably and maybe even get his own offense 

*Summary *

I'm liking this team but our biggest need is an inside bully body to defend the post and can score on the inside...but defense first over the offensive requirement which is why I don't see Boozer as an ideal fit

Maybe Chris Kaman would fit the bill....Marc Gasol . These are the guys I would be prepared to trade some bits to try and acquire.....Rasho Nesterovic would , in my opinion, be a real fit as well


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> *Deng*
> 
> Wow. For the first time in say 2.5 years I saw the old Lu tonight and damn did he look good. You got that same confidence with Lu with the ball in his hands or on his mid range J like you did from a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> If this is the portent of things to come in the regular season we are going to be set


I didn't see the game, but Deng's line looked pretty and it sounds from others that he is looking really solid. The thing that really encourages me is, in the past Deng always seemed to fade when pressured to play well. No doubt, he wanted to put on a show for GB. Despite that he still went out there and played well. I'm not ready to write him into the all-star game yet but this is a helluva lot better than many other scenarios I envisioned.



> *Pargo*
> 
> Break glass in case of emergency in the regular season


:laugh:



> *Miller*
> 
> Brad has to start and play 24mpg if we want to win more games than we lose.


I'm torn on this. I agree that our best lineup involves Noah at the 4 and Brad at the 5. However, I also think we need to think big picture and keep Brad's minutes down to 25 per game, max (health reasons). Plus, he just kills opposing 2nd units. I want to see Noah & Miller out there in 4th quarters, but not sure that happens if we start Brad. 



> *Byars*
> 
> He deserves a place on this team . He defends , hustles , is always in the action , has an NBA body and cann hit the long ball. I don't care who we got to lose out of the periphery players but Derrick Byars should be on this team


I haven't really seen him yet but on paper he seems to fill a need for us. Basically, we want insurance at all 5 positions. At PG, we have Kirk...SF we have JJ...PF we have Taj...C we have Brad and Aaron. But, is there is a real SG to fill emergency time if Salmons goes down? Byars is Salmons-lite, hits the 3-ball and defends.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi guys, I was at the game last night. It was a fun game overall despite some boring moments (2nd quarter). It's been a long NBA break for me. So, to finally see a Bulls game was refreshing. However, Derrick Rose DNP decision was a big disappointment. But, James Johnson performance and buzzer beater made up for it. The O2 was full of Bulls fans and the crowd went wild when JJ nailed that last second shot. Got a chance to 

I promised I would write what I saw and post some pics and videos I took, which I'm going to. But, I've been in traveling mode and Internet access have been difficult (the hotel I stayed in was supposed to have Wi-fi internet access, but for whatever reason it's not working). I'm going to have a lot of free time from this point, so I'll probably write something soon.

Btw, Taj Gibson so far have been solid in the 2 games he played. He's so far been the biggest surprise for me. That dunk on AK47 was nasty.

I'll write more soon. cheers.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Hi guys, I was at the game last night. It was a fun game overall despite some boring moments (2nd quarter). It's been a long NBA break for me. So, to finally see a Bulls game was refreshing. However, Derrick Rose DNP decision was a big disappointment. But, James Johnson performance and buzzer beater made up for it. The O2 was full of Bulls fans and the crowd went wild when JJ nailed that last second shot. Got a chance to
> 
> I promised I would write what I saw and post some pics and videos I took, which I'm going to. But, I've been in traveling mode and Internet access have been difficult (the hotel I stayed in was supposed to have Wi-fi internet access, but for whatever reason it's not working). I'm going to have a lot of free time from this point, so I'll probably write something soon.
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing your account!


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> *I didn't see the game, but Deng's line looked pretty and it sounds from others that he is looking really solid. *The thing that really encourages me is, in the past Deng always seemed to fade when pressured to play well. No doubt, he wanted to put on a show for GB. Despite that he still went out there and played well. I'm not ready to write him into the all-star game yet but this is a helluva lot better than many other scenarios I envisioned.


The question is whether he will play well with Rose. The old Deng is on his way back but I remember from last season that he did not play well with Rose. Only time will tell!


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Great game, enjoyed watching it!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OH SHOOT! :wtf:

Haven't followed the Bulls too closely this offseason but.... after watching Game 2 highlights I just realized that Jannero Pargo is on the Bulls this season.  He's a nice 4th guard to have and it always seems that he'll single-handedly win you a few games every season just from his shooting. Welcome back Jannero. Damn, where have I been?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

superdave said:


> OH SHOOT! :wtf:
> 
> Haven't followed the Bulls too closely this offseason but.... after watching Game 2 highlights I just realized that Jannero Pargo is on the Bulls this season.  He's a nice 4th guard to have and it always seems that he'll single-handedly win you a few games every season just from his shooting. Welcome back Jannero. Damn, where have I been?


Yeah, they brought him in with the money they saved from Tim Thomas' contract buyout.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

My friend went to the game and picture messaged me this... 










I didn't even know the sneaky snail went till I got this.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

It's a bit late to talk about the game. But here's what I think (also I have to mention that I have a crappy camera):

1. Kirk Hinrich: very solid. Not shooting as much as I expected. With no Gordon on the team he should step up offensively. Instead he played more of a pure PG role and let Pargo do most of the scoring job. But I think it make sense since without Rose that day our team basically don't have anything close to a PG other than Hinrich. When Rose back I expect Hinrich to up his scoring. He hit all his shots, so I think he's on the right track.











2. Jannero Pargo: I really like Pargo as a spot up shooter. I think he's capable of becoming our leading three point man. Doesn't have Gordon's clutch but I think he's three point shooting is on par. He's still the same old Pargo who is going to have trouble bringing the ball up the court in pressure situation. He tried to beat Deron one-on-one but always fail. he's off the dribble game is poor. Pargo should not be our third PG. He should be used strictly as a spot up shooter.










3. Lindsey Hunter: he's too old. very slow. We better sign a better PG than him.

4. Luol Deng: he looks fit. He did his signature slash to the basket to receive an entry pass once. Something he did very often as a rookie but not so much lately (before the injury). He's points mostly come from mid-range J and fadeaway turnaround jumper. His turnaround jumper was quiet good considering he was checked by two solid defenders (Brewer and Kirilenko) on different turns. I didn't see any post play attempted by Luol. Overall he's in a much better condition than last year.










5. James Johnson: The guy as we all know have all the tools to be a very good player in this league. He can do it all, shoot the 3, mid range J, create shots off the dribble. One thing that bothers me is that I still see a little bit of 'rookie tyrus thomas' in him. He still has a high tendency to play out of control. Can get a little too excited too quickly. I also like to see him mix it up a little bit down low. But other than that I think the performance only further confirm that he's indeed very talented.










I will continue my post later. I got plane to catch. later.


----------

